# Robin Park



## Mark McCarrick (Nov 5, 2008)

I am trying to find an old friend i played football in Hong Kong in the early 80,s and one of the lads we used to knock around with was , Robin Park he used to work for the new papers , and also Alan Venables, who was a team mate i would be most grateful if anyone had their contacts ,Thanks


----------



## sarahparke (Jul 24, 2009)

*Robin Parke*



Mark McCarrick said:


> I am trying to find an old friend i played football in Hong Kong in the early 80,s and one of the lads we used to knock around with was , Robin Park he used to work for the new papers , and also Alan Venables, who was a team mate i would be most grateful if anyone had their contacts ,Thanks






Hi Mark. My name is Sarah Parke, I am Robin's neice. My father, David, is Robin's brother. I am sorry to have to tell you that Uncle Robin passed away in Hong Kong on August 13th 2001. He was only 58 years old. He died of a malignant brain tumor having suffered for 18 months. A funeral service was held in Hong Kong and his two sons Shane and Stephen brought his ashes home to Northern Ireland where he is buried. Please feel free to contact me at any time. I just happened to be googleing Uncle Robin and saw part of your comment on this forum and joined straight away. It would be nice to talk. Sarah


----------



## phil green (Mar 4, 2012)

*Looking for info*

Hi Sarah, sorry to find out about your uncle Robin passing away. I have just come across your thread while trying to find out which T.V. company Robin worked for in 1986. It was this year he was the commentator for a live football match between South China, who i played for as a guest, and Manchester United. I taped the game, but lost it some years ago. If you know or can find out i can contact the tv company and hopefuly they will have it in their archives. Thanks for your time, Phil


sarahparke said:


> Hi Mark. My name is Sarah Parke, I am Robin's neice. My father, David, is Robin's brother. I am sorry to have to tell you that Uncle Robin passed away in Hong Kong on August 13th 2001. He was only 58 years old. He died of a malignant brain tumor having suffered for 18 months. A funeral service was held in Hong Kong and his two sons Shane and Stephen brought his ashes home to Northern Ireland where he is buried. Please feel free to contact me at any time. I just happened to be googleing Uncle Robin and saw part of your comment on this forum and joined straight away. It would be nice to talk. Sarah


----------

